# are we going to have a fantasy basketball league this year?



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Yay or Nay? 

I'm IN are you?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ofc i'm in, shouldnt this belong in the nba general section


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.basketballforum.com/fantasy-basketball/431987-bbf-2009-league-all-filled-up.html


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> ofc i'm in, shouldnt this belong in the nba general section


Last year, we had our own clippers fantasy basketball league. We would like to welcome you if everything pans out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, here we go...Just brought this up a few days ago! You can count me in for sure, let's try to get as many members from last year as possible. I'll let my friend (StanleyRoberts) know and I'm sure he'll be more than willing to come back. I've PM'd a couple of people, but hadn't heard anything back yet.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Hey, here we go...Just brought this up a few days ago! You can count me in for sure, let's try to get as many members from last year as possible. I'll let my friend (StanleyRoberts) know and I'm sure he'll be more than willing to come back. I've PM'd a couple of people, but hadn't heard anything back yet.


Let me know if they hit you back up. Btw, would you like to be the commish this year? I message our old commissioner last year and he hasn't responded. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, so far no luck. I'm willing to be the commish, but I'm hoping we can round up enough people to have at least a 10-team league, otherwise it's going to be too shallow. We'll all have super-teams and that kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Crickets all the way around huh? Oh well. Maybe we'll get enough return traffic for the opening week to get something set up for mid-November.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Here you go guys! Next year lets make it a money league

League ID: 290067
League password: blake

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/clippersfans2010


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I dislike the Clippers, can I still join?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

anyone can join. We only need 7 more people. Post it on message boards, invite co workers, school mates, etc. Live draft on Sunday if we can get 7 more.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

count me in


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

we just need 4 more teams to go, but we can still do it with just 2 more. Come on guys bring on some co workers or others from the different message boards!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

how bought 10 teams roto 16 deep


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

i'll join.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Count me in. When and where is the draft? What site do you use?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

must use yahoo


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nevermind, then, I'm out. I used yahoo for several years until I found out it's pretty much the worst free site available for fantasy (especially basketball). If you guys consider ESPN, I'll be in.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

How is it bad? It's much better than the one that used to be on NBA.com (I know they've joined forces with ESPN now).


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

draft is in less than 30 minutes, is everyone here?


----------

